# 3 axis ?



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I know this is a dumb question but I have been wondering for a while what actually makes a talking skelly movement a 3 axis or 2? I am getting ready to start my talking skelly and while I am building this thought I might be able to build a more complicated 3 axis (probably just dreaming again) next time but wasn't sure what the difference is.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Axis 1= shake head side to side, like saying "NO".
Axis 2= Nod head up and down like saying "YES".
Axis 3= Tilt head side to side like Ringo does when he's drumming, or a dog does when he hears something and raises an ear.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

3 axis is being able to move the device: Left/ Right, Up/Down, and tilt side to side...hope this helps


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

3 axis makes a car ride smoother than 2...oh wait...those are axles.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm still laughing , you guys are too funny. That makes sense, now do you need 3 servos for the head motions, or is this achieved with the ball thingy that rotates the 2 servos into all these positions. I hate being ignorant about this but gotta ask. I'm trying to really understand this in my mind once I do I'll be able to do some cool talking skellies like the big kids do.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> 3 axis makes a car ride smoother than 2...oh wait...those are axles.


ROFLMAO....Good one


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It takes 3 servos..one for each axis.

4, if you want a jaw servo.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks, no wonder you guys are genius.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's what I keep telling my wife, but she keeps spelling it g-o-o-f-u-s. Go figure.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

My wife spells it the same way, SI.

I guess sometimes you just have to just have to consider yourself a genius in your own mind.


----------

